# 70's On The Last Day Of Winter And Snowing On The First Day Of Spring



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The weather has bean realy screwed up this year.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep we had about a 1/2 " here this morning ............ its been sprinkling off and on all day still 36 here right now


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

FisherVMan;1031165 said:


> Yep we had about a 1/2 " here this morning ............ its been sprinkling off and on all day still 36 here right now


What town do you live in. I live in Mercer it's betwean Farmington and Skowheagan. It's curently 41 and sprinkling hear. All of our snow is gone except some snow banks and in the woods there is a few patches.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Just below Danforth*

We are just below Danforth and we are loosing ours now as well . There is still quite a bit left in the woods but this week has taken its toll. The river behind the house is opening up and the lakes are all still solid but looking black. I think they will be out around here in two weeks for sure! I still riding the Skidoo all over last week here but the fields are now 50% bare and its now going fast! Not sure if you know were East Grand Lake is but its right on the border between New Brunswick and Maine ??? We are down on the south end of the lake! Both East Grand and Spendik Lakes make up nearly 60 miles of the eastern border of our state. I guess your Toyota worked good for you this winter??


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

FisherVMan;1031189 said:


> We are just below Danforth and we are loosing ours now as well . There is still quite a bit left in the woods but this week has taken its toll. The river behind the house is opening up and the lakes are all still solid but looking black. I think they will be out around here in two weeks for sure! I still riding the Skidoo all over last week here but the fields are now 50% bare and its now going fast! Not sure if you know were East Grand Lake is but its right on the border between New Brunswick and Maine ??? We are down on the south end of the lake! Both East Grand and Spendik Lakes make up nearly 60 miles of the eastern border of our state. I guess your Toyota worked good for you this winter??


The Tundra worked great for the 2 storms I got to plow with it. Hopefully next winter I will be able to use it more. I do know were East Grand iis, it's quite a ways up there. All the lakes around hear are out.:crying: I wish I lived up were you are.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I went to Jackman this past weekend and in town people were still fishing on Big Wood all trails leading out of town were visibly dirt but when we got 6-8 miles in on camp road the snow volume increased but camp rd was already giving away frost, there logging still but my guess is the logging operation will get shut down next couple of weeks. You could see a few logging rds off 201 that were chained up and all the equipment by the road. Around camp they easily had 16-24 inches of snow and the trail to holeb pond was the best its ever been! the lake had atleast 15" of ice not solid clear ice, but solid, water was starting to build up on the sides and a few holes with open water but with all the liquid courage it was fun playing in the water with the sleds! And Fishing was Very SLOW!
I think for sure we will be fly fishing in early May Hopfully maybe sooner!
There is no longer frost in the ground around here.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds about like Jackman here to me as I was riding all over the place a week ago but after last nites rain we are really getting thin here now. The river behind the house is opening up in the center and its actually snowing hard here right now but not sticking to the warm ground. I think our lakes will be out by mid April or about two weeks ahead of normal . What a weird winter ............................... guess it will be a heck of a long time before we ever see this again??? It had been 70 something years since that little snow in Feb and the avg temps were around 11 degrees above avg for Feb as well.
Our plowing revenues were off 65% from 2009 season........................
To hell with it I am going to get the Grand Laker ready and go catch a Salmon DownEast on opening day and just chalk it all up to experence!

Hey Mercer has that Toyota got a limited slip rear or what???


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like you guys are having a Colorado winter. It has been in the 60's here and some places are getting into the 70's. 

March and April are our best months for snowfall. We had a foot on the 19th and are expecting another foot tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the english speaking guys .........................


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

FisherVMan;1031527 said:


> Hey Mercer has that Toyota got a limited slip rear or what???


Ya, my Tundra has a limited slip rear end.


----------

